# Photo Fabric Sheets and Ink Jet Transfer Paper - does Inkjet Last?



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

We just got our Dye Sublimation Ricoh Printer and heat press.

Already, some of our customers tell us they can do it cheaper with Photo Fabric Sheets or Inkjet Transfer Paper. The also tell us that they have washed their garments multiple times with no fading of the design.

I realize that we can sublimate a variety of substrates, but when concerning fabric, should we offer this as an alternate solution? Does it really hold up against fading? I just find it hard to believe that ink jet ink, developed for paper, would do that well on fabric.

Doc


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Dye sublimation is not inexpensive. Any time I am asked I about it I try to explain that the t-shirt market is very very crowded. If you do not have a niche or established market the chances of success are slim. People may have different experiences but are success and our wholesale clients success is at the high end. We have several wholesale accounts that sell jerseys that we produce for $80-$120 retail because they have an established brand. Selling womens apparel is another market where you can gain margins. Guys go to Wlamart and buy $9.00 t-shirts. Women are much more likely to spend $50-75 for a designer shirt then a man is to spend $30. Trying to compete at the $15-19 shirt market is death for most.


----------



## doctordun (Sep 28, 2009)

I suppose what I really want to know is "how well does a ink transfer sheet produced on a normal ink jet printer" work on a cotton shirt. My customers tell me it lasts very well through multiple washings, which I am skeptical about, since the ink in question was developed for paper and not fabric.

This is only a small part of our business. We own a fabric store and already offer embroidery with our commercial embroidery machine(I do the digitizing in house). We we trying to add more choices for our customers with dye sublimation and rhinestones.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Doc,

I have a few pics for you to show you what an inkjet heat transfer shirt can look like after multiple washes, quite a bit of them involving 1 cup of bleach, just to really toughen up the test.

The key is "which'' paper you use, and the ink. Shirt blank will make a difference in the staying power as well, in my experience.

Here's the link for you to see:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t47868.html

While the pics will help you alot, the absolute BEST way for you to decide if this is a process you want to start is to buy a small sample pack of paper (JetPro SofStretch paper aka JPSS is the best for whites, lights), print them using a printer with Pigment Ink (you will see I also tested Canon regular dye based ink with awesome results, but pigment is the go-to ink for most.), press and test wash them.

I suggest the 50/50 cotton shirts - Jerzees 29 has the best staying power for me, but are a bit thin, eh. Gildan's Ultra Blend and Hanes' Beefy Tees work well with inkjet, too. 

Good luck, Doc.


----------

